# Update...i Found Pic Of Watch On Homepage Of Ussrwatches.info



## glockrock (Jun 21, 2007)

Still don't know anything about it or value of watch...picked it up at an estate sale.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

huh?!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> huh?!


I think this was meant to be an edit to this thread "Picked Up A Craba" rather than a new thread...


----------

